# NW Shows.. WA, OR, CA.. who's attending what??



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm trying to make some plans about traveling for a couple of shows... So can you guys/gals tell me what shows you are planning to attend, so I can maybe make some plans/reservations.. etc.. 
Thanks so much...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Come to the northern cali shows! I will be attending most of them...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Could you be a little more specific?? Like dates and places??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ummm I can get the list! I think the first one is may, then theres the sac county fair at the end of may, in sacramento. Then Cali state fair in July, you NEED to go to that


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Cali state fair sound like fun... I'll check it out! Thanks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Any of you Oregon Breeders going to the Cali state fair????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya the cali fair is pretty big, almost ALL the breeders go to that, the big time ones here in cali, should be tons of fun! Hope to see some people there!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll probably be at the Central WA State Fair again this year. It's in Yakima, WA. www.fairfun.com The dairy show is the first Sat. after the fair starts. Not sure if it will be sanctioned this year or not though?


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think if I'm around I'll try and go to some of the CA shows that you are going to, Laura! That would be fun and we could meet!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!! That would be AWESOME! I will be trying to go to alot of the ones in my area, and then you should DEFINENTLY try to go to state fair, thats where sarah and all the big breeders go too. Im NOT sure I will be showing, as I dont have a very big goat car lol but im gonna TRY


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd love that N. Cali show list! Lol. Here is my tentative plan this year:

Mega Bucks Show - Grants Pass, OR May 7
NWODGA Show - Salem, OR June 4-5
Roseburg Show - Roseburg, OR June 12
Jackson County Fair- Central Point, OR Late July (my county.)
Bend County Fair - August 5th Bend, OR
Josephine County Fair - Late August . Grants Pass, OR
Oregon State Fair - September. 

I may not go to all of those, and probably won't. I will definitely be at the Megabucks, and the Jackson and Josephine county fairs. The rest I am interested in, particularly the one in Roseburg and in Bend because they aren't too far for me.


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I want the N Cal show list too! I also prob won't show (I don't think I have anyone to show...) but I would definitely want to go and watch. That way I could learn how to show so then next year I can be ready and show too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Go to Castle rock website, they will have the FULL list very VERY soon lol


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Western Washington State Fair Puyallup

Im not sure what Tisie is going to show...but this one is at least in your area


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UM sunshine, come to cali please, and bring Tisie


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the Castle Rock list! I will have to add to and shuffle around my show schedule....


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If your looking for closer to home, the evergreen state fair in monroe. They also host a show or two during the spring and summer. Standwood has a two ring show. The western washington state fair holds a sanctioned show. theres a sanctioned show in moses lake.


----------

